# MYSTERY GIVE AWAY BOX May 7th



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

Well guys its time to do some spring cleaning in my fiber stash.So on the acount of me cleaning im giveing away a mystery box . The contents of the box could be anyware from yarn knitting crocheting to macrame and maybe even some sewing stoff. 

my loss your gain :banana02::bouncy:

i will have my mom draw a name Saturday May 7th around Noonish.

Good luck to all and have fun
pyrobear


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What fun! I'm not entering just watching


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

How do I enter??? Is it on the Barter Board? Do I need to PM you??

Please tell!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I would like to enter. What an exciting way to do a give a way. A mystery box is like getting a Christmas gift.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

MLF
just post that you whant to be in the drawing


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

pyrobear said:


> MLF
> just post that you whant to be in the drawing


that you whant to be in the drawing 

okay!
:happy0035:


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

pyrobear said:


> MLF
> just post that you whant to be in the drawing


I would LOVE to be in the drawing!!! :dance: I don't post much here but I am learning/lurking alot!

Carrie in SD


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

OHhhhhh! Can I be in the drawing???
I would love it!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Please add me too !


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

ME! M! ME! (Please)


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

Ohhh I've just started lurking here a bit and would love this to help get me back into crocheting and quilting!


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

that is very nice, could you include me too please?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Pleaae add me to the sign up, too! Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Ooo yay! Please enter me in the drawing! I can always use more stuff for my stash  Thanks!

Rayna
North Star Shetlands


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

This is fun! Please add me too!

dawn


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

just bumpin this up


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

PryoBear.... May I play too? I would like to toss my name in for the drawing also. Thank You for your generosity of this wonderful gift of mystery that you have put together on this Mother's Day Weekend.

Good Luck Everyone....
RedHeadedTricia


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

the winner is............................ Miz Mary please pm me your address and ill send it out next week


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOWEE !!! I dont win things usually !!! THANK YOU EVER SO MUCH !!!!! I pm'ed you !


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Congrats Miz Mary! Can't wait to see the contents of your mystery box!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh Congrats Miz Mary! woohoo! way to go!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I recieved the box !!! THANK YOU THANK YOU !!! Such fun stuff !!I LOVE the magic chrochet magazine..and I have wanted to try macrame !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What fun!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow! You're set for the summer!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

well im glad you like it, it was fun putting it together !


----------

